# Upgrades for PSI Nibs ?



## greggas (Jun 2, 2016)

I asked this question last year but was unable to find any solutions.  It keeps coming up so I thought I would try again.

I have had good success selling some of the PSI fountain pens.  Namely the Vertex, Graduate and the Presimo.

The problem I keep running into is that Penn State does not offer any upgrades, or even other widths for the medium nib it ships with these pens.

They do not fit a standard #5 nib...Roy mentioned to me last year that he believes the PI nibs come from India and some folks have had success splitting the shoulder on a #5 but that is something I am not familiar with and would rather find a solution that does not require me machining nibs.  

I have scoured the internet looking for a solution but have not had any luck ...and PSI is totally helpless...I've tried to speak to 4 different folks there but my attempts were fruitless.

I would love it if someone has had the same propel and has been able to find a way to upgrade these nibs.  The pens are very popular with my buyers...but more and more of them are unhappy with the nibs.

Thanks


----------



## greggas (Jun 4, 2016)

thought I'd bump this in hopes of an answer


----------



## TonyL (Jun 4, 2016)

I bought some from our IAP suppliers and from xFountainpen (mom and pop shop). 

Fountain Pens and Fountain Pen Ink

Like our own suppliers, they were very helpful and patient (with me). I also bought their Chesterfield inks which I like. However, I am no expert.


----------



## penfetish (Jun 4, 2016)

When you say they don't fit a standard #5 nib, what brands have you tried?

There are other nibs out there (Bock, Schmidt, Heritance) but of course the challenge is to find a nib that matches up with the feed in your kits.  

I believe I had this problem, too, and decided to make only pens with a #6 nib, as the feed for these kits will accommodate other nib brands.


----------



## corgicoupe (Jun 5, 2016)

I bought a Jr Gent from CSUSA and they offer two smaller sized nibs than the Medium that comes with the kit. I found the 0.7mm to be quite nice.


----------



## greggas (Jun 5, 2016)

Tony...thanks for the tip...I'll try them.

Penfetish....I tried all three of those brands...no luck...this issue is with the radius of the nib as it sits on the feeder.


----------



## greggas (Jun 5, 2016)

Tony...do you recall which was the best match for the PSI ??


----------



## Phil Dart (Jun 15, 2016)

A photo of the dismantled PSI #5 nib assembly would be handy if you can.


----------



## TurtleTom (Jun 16, 2016)

I believe the correct nib size in 5 1/2.  I ordered some from India last year which worked very well.  You can even get flex nibs which is why I did it in the first place.  The company is Fountain Pen Revolution.


----------

